# Hedgehog babies! 10 days old. :D



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

The second litter for my boy Spike and the first for my cinnicot. 2 of them have their mom's color and 3 are a mixture of grey and cinnicot. Hehe. Enjoy!

[attachment=2:1fa34974]20120428_002.jpg[/attachment:1fa34974]
[attachment=1:1fa34974]20120428_003.jpg[/attachment:1fa34974]
[attachment=0:1fa34974]20120428_004.jpg[/attachment:1fa34974]


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2012)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pretty pink baby wrinkles!


----------



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

[attachment=1:30ab6n76]20120428_005.jpg[/attachment:30ab6n76]


----------



## Mashedmelissa (Apr 13, 2012)

AHHH SO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Precious!!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute! Love to pics!


----------

